# WM Anaheim now charges for Parking?  $10/day/vehicle



## rhonda (Jul 20, 2020)

When did WM Anaheim start charging for vehicle parking?  Ugh.

Source:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/aa/
*Resort Parking*
Parking is limited at WorldMark Anaheim. Onsite parking is available for $10 per night per vehicle. The parking garage has a 7' clearance that does not accommodate oversized vehicles. The resort is not able to accommodate the storage of boats, RVs and trailers, but RVs can be parked at the Garden Walk for a fee, where the parking is enclosed and secure. There is limited street parking near the resort.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 20, 2020)

I believe they started during 2019. I went in January and they were charging. We just took Lyft everywhere and had groceries delivered so didn't have a car, but there were some pretty unhappy people "discussing" this at the front desk...


----------



## rhonda (Jul 22, 2020)

@bizaro86, Thanks for the report.  I might, likely, be the type to join those "discussing" this at the front desk.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 22, 2020)

rhonda said:


> @bizaro86, Thanks for the report.  I might, likely, be the type to join those "discussing" this at the front desk.



Yeah, I think its totally bogus. When we added up the cost of parking and a rental car, we figured that paid for grocery delivery and lyft to/from the airport with plenty left over, so we did that instead. We were just doing Disneyland and nothing else, and we generally walk to DL from there. 

 I was pretty unhappy that they didn't notify us in any way of that change - I found out about it independently by checking the website/wmowners.com. Given the club presumably owns the garage, charging the owners (us) for using it seems a bit much to me.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 22, 2020)

I thought our dues included parking.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2020)

urban locations, or ones that are in very congested areas, have routinely had parking charges.  NYC, Honolulu, Atlantic City, etc, any in a high density parking area.  Anaheim is certainly getting to be congested in those terms, especially around DL.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2020)

The money collected for parking fees, are they to going to Worldmark or to the HOA.?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I thought our dues included parking.



WDW implemented parking fees at their resorts a couple of years ago, and DVC owners quickly pointed out to them that our MFs pay for maintenance of the parking lots at the DVC resorts. So DVC members or their guests (including renters) staying at Disney resorts (DVC or not) on points don’t pay for parking, and DVC members staying at DVC resorts for cash don’t pay for parking (for instance, we stayed at the new DVC Riviera Resort with credit card reward points and didn’t pay parking). It doesn’t matter which DVC resorts are their home resorts. And I believe that RCI exchanges into DVC don’t pay parking, but I could be wrong about that.

Are Worldmark owners exempt from paying for parking at the WM Anaheim?


----------



## Firepath (Jul 23, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> WDW implemented parking fees at their resorts a couple of years ago, and DVC owners quickly pointed out to them that our MFs pay for maintenance of the parking lots at the DVC resorts. So DVC members or their guests (including renters) staying at Disney resorts (DVC or not) on points don’t pay for parking, and DVC members staying at DVC resorts for cash don’t pay for parking (for instance, we stayed at the new DVC Riviera Resort with credit card reward points and didn’t pay parking). It doesn’t matter which DVC resorts are their home resorts. And I believe that RCI exchanges into DVC don’t pay parking, but I could be wrong about that.
> 
> Are Worldmark owners exempt from paying for parking at the WM Anaheim?


RCI Exchanges into DVC don't pay parking either.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 23, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Are Worldmark owners exempt from paying for parking at the WM Anaheim?


It does not appear that WM owners are exempt from the charge.  It _appears_, as quoted in post #1, from our _member_ website of resort information.

To all, general thread:
I was under the _impression_ that the Club owned the parking garage as it was part'n'parcel with the purpose-built timeshare construction rather than being a "nearby, leased option" at some of the other urban destinations, specifically those converted to timeshare (Balboa San Diego, Camlin Seattle, etc.)  If the Club owns it, I am particularly against this new fee even if it could be argued that "other urban properties charge for parking."  Har-rumph.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 23, 2020)

rhonda said:


> It does not appear that WM owners are exempt from the charge.  It _appears_, as quoted in post #1, from our _member_ website of resort information.
> 
> To all, general thread:
> I was under the _impression_ that the Club owned the parking garage as it was part'n'parcel with the purpose-built timeshare construction rather than being a "nearby, leased option" at some of the other urban destinations, specifically those converted to timeshare (Balboa San Diego, Camlin Seattle, etc.)  If the Club owns it, I am particularly against this new fee even if it could be argued that "other urban properties charge for parking."  Har-rumph.


I don’t own Worldmark, but it certainly sounds as though WM owners need to protest this charge. At least those who own at Anaheim should be exempt, I would think, assuming their MFs support maintenance and operations of the garage.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 23, 2020)

rhonda said:


> It does not appear that WM owners are exempt from the charge.  It _appears_, as quoted in post #1, from our _member_ website of resort information.
> 
> To all, general thread:
> I was under the _impression_ that the Club owned the parking garage as it was part'n'parcel with the purpose-built timeshare construction rather than being a "nearby, leased option" at some of the other urban destinations, specifically those converted to timeshare (Balboa San Diego, Camlin Seattle, etc.)  If the Club owns it, I am particularly against this new fee even if it could be argued that "other urban properties charge for parking."  Har-rumph.



I asked at the desk when I was there in January and was firmly informed that WM ownere staying on credits also pay the fee. I agree the fact that this is part of the resort and not a separately owned option makes it especially egregious.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 23, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I don’t own Worldmark, but it certainly sounds as though WM owners need to protest this charge. At least those who own at Anaheim should be exempt, I would think, assuming their MFs support maintenance and operations of the garage.


WM does not use "home resort" ownership.  All owners have shares in the common "Club" which holds the properties.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 23, 2020)

rhonda said:


> WM does not use "home resort" ownership.  All owners have shares in the common "Club" which holds the properties.


So, then presumably their MFs support that garage, so it seems WM owners shouldn’t have to pay to park. RCI exchanges into DVC come about because DVC owners deposit their points into RCI, which is why RCI exchanges don’t pay parking either - couldn’t the same argument be made in the case of WM Anaheim?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 23, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I asked at the desk when I was there in January and was firmly informed that WM ownere staying on credits also pay the fee. I agree the fact that this is part of the resort and not a separately owned option makes it especially egregious.


Hmmm, Worldmark owners, arise?!


----------

